# Protect Your Home From Hurricanes and High Winds



## Overhead Door (Aug 15, 2008)

Overhead Door Offers Hurricane-Resistant Products

With many homeowners still recovering from the devastation of Hurricanes Katrina and Rita, it has become more apparent than ever that homeowners should take every precaution to protect their homes from high wind destruction.  High winds create pressure fluctuations which blow a garage door in or out.  Since the garage door is the largest point of entry into the home, it is imperative that homeowners take steps to reinforce their garage doors and make sure it meets proper windload codes.  

Windload refers to the forces or pressures that are exerted on a structure and the components that make up the structure.  According to the Federal Alliance for Safe Homes, garage doors are particularly vulnerable to high winds because they take up so much of the front of a home and are made of lightweight material.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) recommends 
reinforcing or replacing a garage door to better withstand hurricane-force winds.  FEMA recommends that reinforcing work should be done by a professional as it deals with the largest moving part of the home. To assess a doors strength, look for a label that states the doors pressure rating, wind speed rating or agency approval.  Local building codes also specify recommended or required windload ratings.
Reinforcing your garage door is one of the most important steps you can take to protect your home if you live in areas prone to high winds, said Jason Moreno, product manager for Overhead Door Corporation.  An investment in a reinforced garage door now could save thousands of dollars in repairs in the long-run.

Overhead Door offers the WindstormTM Collection of doors, which is comprised of some of the companys most popular door styles combined with hurricane-resistant design.  Included in the collection are: Traditional Steel, Banner Collection®, Ribbon® V12, Courtyard Collection, Thermacore® and Modern Aluminum doors.  Select door styles can be outfitted with impact glass windows for homes in areas that are prone to wind-borne debris.  Dade County options are also available.

The WindstormTM Collection of doors includes struts installed on the door for added strength and stability.  Depending on the door size, wind zone and exposure category, certain doors may also include removable C-channel posts for temporary reinforcement.  The post option does not permanently add weight to the door and can reduce wear and tear on the door system.  

The removable post system installs quickly in the event of extreme weather.  This system gives added protection without sacrificing precious time during an emergency situation.  

The Overhead Door brand includes a broad range of garage doors and openers for residential, commercial and industrial construction applications.  The companys products are available through a network of more than 400 ribbon distributors.  Overhead Door is a division of Dallas-based Overhead Door Corporation.  Overhead Door created the original upward-lifting garage door in 1921 and the first garage door opener in 1926.  For additional information, visit 

http://www.overheaddoor.com.


----------

